# Saiga Conversion specialist Needed!?



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

I have found good prices at Uber's for a "stock" Saiga AK47......I would like to pay someone locally to make the conversion to a fully compliant AK, which will take ak mags.

Is there someone out there that has done this successfully / expertly, and would give me an estimate!?

Rather pay one of you guys then send the money elsewhere!

Joe. K. Sr.:001_huh:


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Saiga Conversion Specialist Needed!*

I found a good price at Uber's for an new, "stock" Saiga AK.

I would like to pay some one to convert it to a spec. compliant ak which will take ak mags.

Is there a "Master Craftsman" (lol!) out there who has done this and is interested in giving me a "cash-price estimate" ?

Just sayin!!!!

Joe K. Sr.:001_huh:


----------



## TheMech (Jul 9, 2011)

If you do all Tapco parts you are looking at about $100, but you should be able to beat these prices. This is a ball park price. Assuming you can modify the original trigger guard and mag release to work, and make a bullet guide. 
trigger group 30
stock 30 
Piston 15
pistol grip 15
pistol grip srew 10
The Mech


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

The guy DWC on here has a 308 for $400

good price, honestly its more expensive to convert a saiga than its worth *unless* you go with the 12g or the 308, since you cannot already but them converted

The 7.62x39 will end up costing more than buying a converted saiga from a dealer, plus if you want it to be perfect youll have to have the reciever refinished underneath after conversion


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks-A-lot!
Does DWC still have it for sale? And, how do I get in touch with him?


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Thanks Mech.!*

Thanks Mech......got me thinking!!!!


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

PM sent Joe.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Basic conversion I did myself.


----------

